# Asheville gunshow 27&28



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Asheville is having a Gun Show on the 27&28 at the Asheville Civic Center, incase anyone is interested.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool!!

Where's a reliable website for the shows at the Asheville Civic Center?
Googling gave me Mike Kent Shows and their dates are wrong.. Can't even find it on the Civic Center's site. Do more than one organization do gunshows in Asheville?

So the show is Sunday and Monday?? Odd, I would have thought Sat and Sunday.

I wanted to go because it'd be the 1st show since I really started learning and investigating about handguns.. for a little guaging of gunshow pricing for one reason.. Others being to drool all over the guns I wish I had. hehe


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Just 1 show provider in Asheville. The city has been tring to stop gunshows. so will most likely be in Feb.


----------

